# PURE MICHIGAN Website??????????



## Crappie/Eyes (Mar 10, 2007)

DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO REMOVE THE *PURE MICHIGAN* propaganda from the Central Ohio Fishing Report page? Their stuff junks up the Ohio page and interfers with the use of the info by covering up much of the page. Any help appreciated!!!!!!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Their "stuff/junk" pays for your ability to use this site free of charge. It doesn't block anything on my end.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Not sure why. But i never get these ads blocking my veiw. Pc,tablet,phone. On none of them... and lol i may not like michigan sports i LOVE michigan fishing.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Michigan who? Lol


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey guys can we watch the language here. There are kids reading these posts. The words you are looking for are that state up north.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

I use adblock with Google Chrome browser


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't know of any fishing sites that are not free or any with such an obtuse ad.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

LOL, always funny how far some people take a sports rivalry. I know a few guys that played for OSU that don't take it as seriously as some fans.

Maybe OGF can set something up for those of you that are so offended by the ad where they'll remove it just for your login and you pay a fee. I'm sure they are people here that'd do it.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

robertj298 said:


> I don't know of any fishing sites that are not free or any with such an obtuse ad.


I agree......10 character rule fulfilled.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

I understand OGF has to pay the bill to keep this free for us but does anyone know how to stop the pop up add that keeps shifting the thread as you are reading. That is seriously annoying 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm running firefox and norton 360 and don't see it scrolling down. I gotta scroll clear to the top just to read part of pure michigan in the header.


----------



## CavemaNdisguisE (Jul 10, 2012)

Adblock Plus may do the trick.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I am running nothing special as far as adblock, chrome or anything else and the MI add is on the borders, doesn't cover anything, and there are NO popups of any kind doing anything unless I click on the ad.

Are you logged in?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

The ad has run it's course. It's gone.


----------



## Crappiegrandpa (Apr 28, 2014)

If you log-in the pop-ups go away!

POP-UPS WILL DRIVE YOU CRAZY, IF YOU DON'T LOG-IN.


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

LOL. Same thoughts for the team up north, but great fishing in Michigan lakes, and Pure Michigan is a great resource. Highly recommend it if you are looking to plan a good fishing trip within driving distance.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

KaGee said:


> Their "stuff/junk" pays for your ability to use this site free of charge. It doesn't block anything on my end.


I'm a bit curious...the forums never use to have ads. Was someone paying out of pocket to operate it?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

BottomBouncer said:


> I'm a bit curious...the forums never use to have ads. Was someone paying out of pocket to operate it?


We always had ads and advertisers from early on to subsidize the expense of running the site.

We operated on a very limited budget that was funded by the owners. The monthly operating costs and any upgrades to enhance the site was dependent on advertising income to be able to afford them.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

The header with the Trout is back and the sides are blue again!


----------



## Crappiegrandpa (Apr 28, 2014)

Crappie/Eyes said:


> DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO REMOVE THE *PURE MICHIGAN* propaganda from the Central Ohio Fishing Report page? Their stuff junks up the Ohio page and interfers with the use of the info by covering up much of the page. Any help appreciated!!!!!!


Log-In & they go away!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Crappiegrandpa said:


> Log-In & they go away!


He would have had to log in to post...

I see the ad is gone now. I never had any problem with the ad and did not find it obtrusive.

I also saved 15% on my car insurance in 15 minutes today.


----------



## Crappiegrandpa (Apr 28, 2014)

streamstalker said:


> He would have had to log in to post...
> 
> I see the ad is gone now. I never had any problem with the ad and did not find it obtrusive.
> 
> I also saved 15% on my car insurance in 15 minutes today.


Agree he had to log in to post, but I only saw the irritating pop-ups when I tried to look at posts without logging in.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

streamstalker said:


> He would have had to log in to post...
> 
> I see the ad is gone now. I never had any problem with the ad and did not find it obtrusive.
> 
> I also saved 15% on my car insurance in 15 minutes today.


Old school...I saved twice as much in half the time lol and I don't rewind rented DVDs when I return them. It's your problem.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

saugmon said:


> I'm running firefox and norton 360 and don't see it scrolling down. I gotta scroll clear to the top just to read part of pure michigan in the header.


Same here. I don't know what other stuff some folks are running, but the only place I see "Pure Michigan" is in the header at the very top of the page. And I don't get pop-ups that interfere with anything. And yes, people, businesses, and states that have businesses do advertise. Economics 101.

And as far as logging in goes, I never log out. As soon as OGF loads, I'm already logged in!


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

Crappie/Eyes said:


> DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO REMOVE THE *PURE MICHIGAN* propaganda from the Central Ohio Fishing Report page? Their stuff junks up the Ohio page and interfers with the use of the info by covering up much of the page. Any help appreciated!!!!!!


Propaganda? I gew up in Michigan and frankly, this state is a pile of garbage in comparison. If you want Wildlife, visit Michigan. At least the state isn't so polluted the bass can't grow with proper coloration.

I bet you're one of those people who riot during the Michigan OSU games and smash cars, aren't you?



Lima Eyecatcher said:


> I understand OGF has to pay the bill to keep this free for us but does anyone know how to stop the pop up add that keeps shifting the thread as you are reading. That is seriously annoying
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


https://www.google.com/intl/en/chro...gn=en&utm_source=en-ha-na-us-sk&utm_medium=ha

Stop using Internet Exploder. If that doesn't work, it's your computer. Likely lack of processor power.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

After seeing all these posts, it inspired me to click on their ad... :^) Its a pretty good website... I really liked their types of fish page with where to catch them.


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

KaGee said:


> The ad has run it's course. It's gone.


It's not gone for me. I wrote the mods about this issue and received no reply. The only way I can view the site without the popup at the bottom blocking things is to use Google Chrome with Adblock Plus. I had to download these programs, since I have always used IE. I still prefer IE, having used nothing else in the past, but when I downloaded Adblock Plus for IE it was unable to stop the ads from that state up north. Since I visit OGF almost every time I turn on my computer, I am now forced to use Chrome whether I like it or not.
Of course, problems with the site are nothing new to me. Another issue I wrote the mods about-with again, BTW, no reply-was the fact that I cannot seem to stay signed in. Since this is a fairly long reply, I know I had better copy the whole thing to my clipboard before I try to send it, because when I do, the site will come back with the "You must sign in to do this" deal-even though I was signed in when I started the reply. Usually, I then lose everything I wrote, which can be infuriating if I just spent a long time composing the reply. If I spend any amount of time on any one page on OGF, the site kicks me back out (unsigns me in, if you will). So, most of the time, I simply lurk on OGF, even though it is usually the only reason I turned my computer on. I have come to realize that the mods simply do not care about individual problems with the site, so I was very glad to see that your thread was there in the popular threads page I get when I open OGF. Maybe now it will have some slim chance of getting fixed, although this does appear unlikely considering the attitude of the mod replies you've received so far.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

bbsoup,

I don't recall seeing any emails from you, and I'm the one who monitors our box.

I can tell you this much, your issue is a config issue on your computer. Your security settings are too high and aren't allowing our cookie to stay. Are you checking the box at login that says "keep me logged in"?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

ShakeDown said:


> bbsoup,
> 
> I don't recall seeing any emails from you, and I'm the one who monitors our box.
> 
> I can tell you this much, your issue is a config issue on your computer. Your security settings are too high and aren't allowing our cookie to stay. Are you checking the box at login that says "keep me logged in"?


Here's a pic!


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

I log in with ohub campfire and am always logged in when I open the app. My lap top doesn't have any of the pop up problems my iPhone has. I love the site and will learn to live with it if I have to


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

Guys this site is free for us to use. It is the advertisers that pay our usage bill. The site has to appeal to advertisers. The more visitors it gets the more money the site can ask for that advertsising space. Additionally if you log in then OGF can sell to future advertsiers that they have xxxxxx amount of logged in users per day. 

With all of that said it makes sense that if you log in as a regular user the ads may change. That change may be in how and where the pop ups go and what they block. 

For me personally their is a scrolling ad covering the bottom 10-20% of the page. if i log in it goes away. because of that i log in more often rather than just viewing as a guest.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Lima Eyecatcher,

Wish I could help you, but I'm not a fruit phone user. 
The ads that are on the Android app are not much of a problem.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

offshore24 said:


> Guys this site is free for us to use. It is the advertisers that pay our usage bill. The site has to appeal to advertisers. The more visitors it gets the more money the site can ask for that advertsising space. Additionally if you log in then OGF can sell to future advertsiers that they have xxxxxx amount of logged in users per day.
> 
> With all of that said it makes sense that if you log in as a regular user the ads may change. That change may be in how and where the pop ups go and what they block.
> 
> For me personally their is a scrolling ad covering the bottom 10-20% of the page. if i log in it goes away. because of that i log in more often rather than just viewing as a guest.


Quoted for "Post of the Thread"!


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

KaGee said:


> Lima Eyecatcher,
> 
> Wish I could help you, but I'm not a fruit phone user.
> The ads that are on the Android app are not much of a problem.


And told, what a guy!


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

I've never seen or had any problems with pop-ups and use a Mac and iPhone. Never had a problem here or with any site I cruise. That's what they do.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

After jacking up the non resident fishing licence pure michigan will never see any of my fishing money spent there.


----------

